# Deleware crappie tourney



## puge (May 14, 2009)

Just wondering how the crappie tournament at Deleware went yesterday???


----------



## tritonBB (Oct 21, 2008)

5.30 took 1st with 8 fish


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

wow this might be a tough tourney coming up
thats probably around a 10 to 10.5 inch average for the fish weighed to win


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ouch sounds tough!

How many boats and how many fish could they weigh?


----------



## tritonBB (Oct 21, 2008)

19 boats and 8 fish limit


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Should be fun in a couple weeks for our tourney.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea, it should be. :B

I'm praying this rain gets all worked out by this Sunday and we have great weather next week. A week long warming trend leading into the tournament would be sweet!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nah colder the better get that water in low 60's high 50's then the blacks will start firing up!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Troy, SSSHHHH.


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Not true at all Troy! They like the water temp in the 80's they begin to hibernate when it gets in the 60's


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

O.g.f. tourney this sat. Right?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep all day long


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Im already in slim.....they are 12 to 15 feet in lake but slamming in rivers...went out yesterday


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Way to go Willis. Tell everyone where all the fish are.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Who says its the truth todd....


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I pre-fished it this past weekend and caught fish in 3 ft. of water and in 13 ft. of water, so Willis didn't really give away much. You got to get out there and find out yourself. With Saturday being the coldest day of the week this week the tournament will be interesting, fish will be scattered, that is for sure. I wouldn't expect to find them stacked up at any one depth. Just my two cents without giving too much away..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

willisbucks said:


> Who says its the truth todd....


Sneaky Pete!!!!!!!


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got off lake they are for sure scattered ...kinda tough finding them....got a few....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well with all the water flowing in from the rivers best bet now will be below the dam as they will be releasing water hard for a good while. Lake has to be a mud hole now if not by morning it will be. Everybody knows all the crappies are in the river it goes all the way thru the lake it is what part of the river you pick that will decide the winner. lol


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

As of yesterday the water was still a good color south of the buoy line, I guess it depends upon how much coffee gets poured in. 

It will be a fun day regardless. !%


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there Thursday doing a little prefishing. Amyone else going to be there?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I was actually going to but my partner with the boat cannot make it up. Can you let us know how the lake is looking level/muddy wise after your done?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Dre, i will post sometime during the day on Friday how I did and water conditions.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> I'll be there Thursday doing a little prefishing. Amyone else going to be there?


Josh and I will be there.

Just look for the red Lund with both livewells overflowing


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Those aren't urinals Kimmy...don't let the pump fool you.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Shakedown, any opening for Tourney on Sat?


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Chopiq......ate u in tourney? If so we are not allowed to pre-fish on ftiday i think..


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

went out today...fished some deep water...Tourney should be cancelled due to over population of 8 3/4" crappies... water is up?? right at the top of the launch dock..mud is flowing south of bouys now.. rain today didnt help much either..?? Trying to get troy to give me a secret spot..


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

CHOPIQ said:


> I'll be there Thursday doing a little prefishing. Amyone else going to be there?


I was looking forward to pre fishing thursday am but something came up. I might have time to squeeze in a late pm trip...we'll see.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Slowtroller...I have one available, shoot me a pm.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Lundy, we will be putting in around 8. I will be in a white skeeter. Might see you there.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Just got back from pre fishing crushed them in rain 12.5 and a 11.5 plus 15 keepers not bad for couple hours.,.but cold front coming might change it all..


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Went out last night with 2 buddy's to help one locate some crappie for the tourney this Saturday. Hate to give away his spots but . 
We fished one spot it was slow. Moved down a little ways by the 229 bridge up by the birds nest in the water and had some good steady action. Pounded at least 50 with around 15 nice keepers with a very well feed 12.5in kicker fish and a 11.5in. You guys sure are lucky I'm not in the tournament Saturday or you'd be in trouble. 
Believe only bits and pieces of this report...proof is in the pics.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Nice crappie!
I bet those that are fishing this tourney that know that area are not too extremely happy right now...


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone know if the bait shop at Delaware will be open early for minnows?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> Anyone know if the bait shop at Delaware will be open early for minnows?


Chopiq posted this yesterday in the lounge thread:


> I called a few places this morning about minnows and Nortons said they have them but they do not open Saturday until 8 am. Obies and Cheshire market said they open at 6 am Saturday and they both stated that they will have bass and crappie minnows.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

MDBuckeye said:


> Nice crappie!
> I bet those that are fishing this tourney that know that area are not too extremely happy right now...


As the last sentence in my post says believe only bits n pieces. We also did real well fishing into the beach area. I think the crappie might be trying to get sun tans before winter hits


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I heard Lundy & Big Joshy were spotted about an hour ago pulling a full spread of dipsys, jets & planer boards. Swaggers dipped in tobacco juice. 8 lines in the water but witnesses only counted 2 guys and 2 blow up dolls.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Norton Sporting goods which is in the booming metropolis of Waldo should have plenty of minnows. While you are in Waldo stop and get a World Class fried bologna sandwich.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

MUST...GET...NET said:


> As the last sentence in my post says believe only bits n pieces. We also did real well fishing into the beach area. I think the crappie might be trying to get sun tans before winter hits



Nicely done.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Norton won't be open until 8, so you bologna lovers might want to make other arrangements...


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

And can you believe we didn't use a single slim colored swim bait to catch em.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

i believe you because that is where we won it last year. Good Luck boys, the returning champs can't make it this year. I bet this weather moving in may change up things though.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

You would be alright buying minnows the night before if you had a minnow bucket with a good aerator right?


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Dre- you have a creek close to your house... Put them in the creek over night but put a rock on top of your bucket so no critters can get in.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

no need for an aerator when the winds will be gusting 15-30mph the nite before and during the tourney. better bring a strong anchor fella's


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Trollin' trollin' trollin...


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

This is a recurring nightmare. Rainy and high winds. Who'd a thunk it? fishing crappies amidst the white caps. Friggin awesome.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Misfit shall bring his wrath upon all those wanting blue skies and gentle breezes. After all, this is a _crappy_ tournament...not sunfish!!


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

Omg tomorrow is going to be tough...20 to 30 mph wind ...rain in the morning...high 48....


----------

